# Ramadan 2011



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The holy month of Ramadan starts in a couple of week (probably around 1st August subject to moon sighting) and I thought it worthwhile to provide some information to those who have not experienced this before.

All countries in the Gulf are founded on the principles of Islamic law. However, they are tolerant to all faiths, and attract a vast number of expatriate workers from around the world, and have thriving tourism industries. For visitors or recent arrivals in the region Ramadan may be a new experience. 

Ramadan is a time when Muslims refrain from eating during daylight hours as an act of sacrifice that reminds them of the challenges of the poor. It is a time for generosity of spirit and a period when family ties are renewed and enhanced.

Non-Muslims are not required to follow Islamic practices during Ramadan, but there are customs and regulations that should be observed by everybody. Non-Muslims are expected to respect the Muslim Ramadan practices by not eating, drinking, or smoking in front of Muslims or in any public place in the UAE during daylight hours. This includes your car. Transgressions can be fined.

Independent eating establishments will not open until sunset, but many stay open into the early morning hours. Most food courts will be shut during the day, but you will find one or two places in each mall that are screened from public view but open. Most hotels will serve food in a location not in the public view during the daylight hours. Some hotels will not serve liquor during the month of Ramadan, but most in Dubai will serve alcohol after 8.00pm (later than in previous years and to be confirmed(. It seems that every year more and more places serve food during the day, but these will be screened from public view. 

Children, pregnant or breast-feeding women and people who are ill are not expected to fast, but please be subtle if giving children drinks or snacks in public.

Live music is not permitted and you will find that many bars and restaurants are more low-key than usual. Obviously brunches stop for the month. As an alternative, you may wish to go to an Iftar buffet. These are laid on by hotels, although strictly speaking it is the meal for breaking fast in the evening.

Driving during the late afternoon and early evening is best avoided if at all possible. The law states that everyone should work two hours less, but some have shorter hours and others expect non-Muslims to work a full day. Traffic can be heavy as people rush to get home for Iftar and can be even more erratic than usual.

Women especially, should consider their attire during Ramadan. Skimpy clothing should not be worn at any time, but extra consideration should be given to our Muslim hosts during Ramadan.

Business hours will be adjusted in consideration of Ramadan and the work hours are typically reduced. If you need to conduct any business during Ramadan, it would be wise to call in advance to verify the adjusted business hours. In the work environment, you may find it more difficult to schedule meetings. Best to assume that everything takes longer during Ramadan.

The end of Ramadan will be marked by a three day public holiday, Eid al Fitr (probably from 29th August subject to moon sighting) and the first night will be dry (no alcohol served anywhere). It is a time of celebration.

I hope this helps.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Just to add to this. Postal service becomes slower.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

zin said:


> Just to add to this. Postal service becomes slower.


_Everything_ is slower as most people are working shorter hours.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Also, no smoking during the day. There was security guard that fined a company 10k AED last year for allowing expats to smoke in plain view.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cobragb said:


> Also, no smoking during the day. There was security guard that fined a company 10k AED last year for allowing expats to smoke in plain view.


Yes, but this is mentioned in the main post.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

Sorry, need glasses....


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

I can confirm that the bars in Dubai will open at 8:00pm. Not a minute earlier....


----------



## whitecap (Jan 28, 2011)

cobragb said:


> Also, no smoking during the day. There was security guard that fined a company 10k AED last year for allowing expats to smoke in plain view.


If smokers can find an out of the way spot would they be allowed to partake in the habit


----------



## liveit (Jul 16, 2011)

Useful info for a newbie - thx


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

whitecap said:


> If smokers can find an out of the way spot would they be allowed to partake in the habit


The building I work in managed to find smokers a fairly covert area last year so I guess the same would apply but probably depends upon management of building


----------



## jags183 (Jul 18, 2011)

Many thanks, a very useful guide for us Dubai newbies


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

hey Elphaba,

Thanks.. very informative. One more question.. does Ramadan mean no clubbing?? I mean are the clubs closed during Ramadan?

Cheers


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

ky1976 said:


> hey Elphaba,
> 
> Thanks.. very informative. One more question.. does Ramadan mean no clubbing?? I mean are the clubs closed during Ramadan?
> 
> Cheers


No, it is just reduced hours. Everything opens at 8pm and last call is earlier than normal.


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

ky1976 said:


> hey Elphaba,
> 
> Thanks.. very informative. One more question.. does Ramadan mean no clubbing?? I mean are the clubs closed during Ramadan?
> 
> Cheers


Definitely no clubbing. Most clubs are having their last weekend party this weekend, and will start again after August. Bars are open, and you can drink but there shouldn't be pumping music, as it is apparently a time for reflection.


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

mindxb said:


> Definitely no clubbing. Most clubs are having their last weekend party this weekend, and will start again after August. Bars are open, and you can drink but there shouldn't be pumping music, as it is apparently a time for reflection.


I thought so. Must make most of this weekend. 


----------



## PrincessS (Jul 21, 2011)

very well written Elphaba!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

How is the airport affected by Ramadan?

I've got a flight on 1st August and was planning on getting well lubricated in the Emirates lounge before the flight.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

According to Islam, travelers are exempt (under most circumstances) from fasting so you should be able to drink and eat on a flight as usual. No idea about the lounges in the airport though but since people traveling by plane should not normally be fasting, I don't see why there won't be drinks on offer.


----------



## mindxb (Jul 10, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> How is the airport affected by Ramadan?
> 
> I've got a flight on 1st August and was planning on getting well lubricated in the Emirates lounge before the flight.


You'll be fine on the flight... In the airport some places will be closed or screened off.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

mindxb said:


> You'll be fine on the flight... In the airport some places will be closed or screened off.


I always thought Middle Eastern flights were dry during Ramadan - ah well that's excellent news as I'm hoping to fly out mid August:clap2:


----------



## della (Jul 5, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks to everyone's effort on this topic, very helpful to me~


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The end of Ramadan will be marked by a three day public holiday, Eid al Fitr


Usually it is a two day public holiday for private sector.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Helios said:


> Usually it is a two day public holiday for private sector.


That's what I was thinking


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

We've always taken 3 days. If you work for a Mickey Mouse outfit, you'll only get 2 days if one of the 3 days lands on a weekend, but it is a 3 day public holiday.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> We've always taken 3 days. If you work for a Mickey Mouse outfit, you'll only get 2 days if one of the 3 days lands on a weekend, but it is a 3 day public holiday.


Do you know of any links anywhere that will substantiate that? If so, could use that as ammunition


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No, wait, I'm getting big Eid mixed up with little Eid I think.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> No, wait, I'm getting big Eid mixed up with little Eid I think.


D'oh


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Gavtek said:


> No, wait, I'm getting big Eid mixed up with little Eid I think.


 Yes you are.

2 days for Eid al fitr (end of ramadan) and 3 days for Aid al Adha (70 days after Ramadan)


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Helios said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> 2 days for Eid al fitr (end of ramadan) and 3 days for Aid al Adha (70 days after Ramadan)


my office just confirmed that we'll have 3 days off :clap2: and reduced working hours for Ramadan month, 2hrs less. n yes its a private freezone company.


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

ky1976 said:


> my office just confirmed that we'll have 3 days off :clap2: and reduced working hours for Ramadan month, 2hrs less. n yes its a private freezone company.


Wow, Lucky you..!!

My company just confirmed that we will have extended working hours. The timings would be from 9am to 8pm, with a 1 hour break, well according to which, the muslims will end up working 8 hours and the non muslims 7 hours. 6 day a week...!!!


----------



## expatkid (Mar 19, 2011)

ky1976 said:


> my office just confirmed that we'll have 3 days off :clap2: and reduced working hours for Ramadan month, 2hrs less. n yes its a private freezone company.


 i would also like to inquire if your company is hiring people ..???? he he..!!


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

No dude. Will keep you posted though.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Just wanted to say 
‎.✫¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.✫ ☻/˚ •。* ˚ ˚✰˚ ˛★* 。 ˛° 。* ° ★ *˚ . 。 /▌*˛˚ ░ٌٌٌR░A░M░A░D░A░N M░U░B░A░R░A░K░ ˚ ✰* ★ / \ ˚. ★ *˛ * ✰。˚ ˚。* ˛˚ 。✰˚* ˚ ★ ˚ 。✰ •* ˚ " ✰ ٠


To everyone-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Ramadan Kareem!

(Looking forward to a month of leaving the office at 3.00 on the clock! yay!)


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Ramadan Kareem!
> 
> (Looking forward to a month of leaving the office at 3.00 on the clock! yay!)


2.00 for me :clap2:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

petrolhead said:


> 2.00 for me :clap2:


Jealous


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

2:30 here


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

10 to 4 for me


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Wish I had the option to do 7 to 1 but have to make do with 8 to 2


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

7.30 to 2.00 or 8.30 to 3.00 for me. I am actually tempted to do 7.30-2.00!!!!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> 7.30 to 2.00 or 8.30 to 3.00 for me. I am actually tempted to do 7.30-2.00!!!!


Go for it Izzy, at least you'll feel like you've still got quite a bit of afternoon left to do your own thing


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You know it is Ramadan when your local friend finds it completely normal to call you at 12am and tell you he is stopping by to just hangout then doesnt leave until 3am. Gosh, the life of sleeping through ramadan....


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

So we are not allowed to eat, drink, smoke in public (children and elderly exempt) which I can do and have no issues with, but if you hit the gym, are we not allowed to drink water in the gym? What about your apartment's gym?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Depends on your gym and the rules there. It still is in bad taste to do so even if is allowed if there are locals around. Other muslims from other countries do not seem to mind so much but some locals will get upset.


----------



## msdeb (Aug 7, 2011)

This is my first Ramadan in Dubai and the last thing I want to do as a guest in this country is disrespect anyone at anytime. I do love the beaches and have seen people drinking water on the beach since Ramadan started. Is this permitted or are they taking the risk of being fined?


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

msdeb said:


> This is my first Ramadan in Dubai and the last thing I want to do as a guest in this country is disrespect anyone at anytime. I do love the beaches and have seen people drinking water on the beach since Ramadan started. Is this permitted or are they taking the risk of being fined?


Looks like they're taking their chances


----------



## msdeb (Aug 7, 2011)

petrolhead said:


> Looks like they're taking their chances


Thank you. Not a risk I am willing to take:juggle:, the sun will still be there when Ramadan is over


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

msdeb said:


> Thank you. Not a risk I am willing to take:juggle:, the sun will still be there when Ramadan is over


Hehe true and hopefully more tolerable


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

msdeb said:


> This is my first Ramadan in Dubai and the last thing I want to do as a guest in this country is disrespect anyone at anytime. I do love the beaches and have seen people drinking water on the beach since Ramadan started. Is this permitted or are they taking the risk of being fined?


This depends upon which beach you go to - "technically" (under the guidelines published by the government-run newspapers) public beaches you can't. On the other hand, private beaches at hotels are usually considered under "those traveling" and, therefore, serve food and drink (no alcohol) during the day outside. At a recent visit to Le Meridien Mina Seyahi, the front desk manager informed me that the restaurants will be open during the day - with a screen; and the outside/beach/pool area will be fully serving food and drinks.

As for the gym - our building owner (an Emirati who hangs out in his buildings frequently) posted a sign requesting no water in the gym, but suggesting that if someone working out needed water, to go to the bathroom and have some water, as this wouldn't offend. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## zafarsm (Aug 11, 2011)

*Reduced timings for all during Ramadan...*



expatkid said:


> Wow, Lucky you..!!
> 
> My company just confirmed that we will have extended working hours. The timings would be from 9am to 8pm, with a 1 hour break, well according to which, the muslims will end up working 8 hours and the non muslims 7 hours. 6 day a week...!!!


Check out this link from Gulfnews... and probably show it to the HR folks at ur office as well ... 

http://gulfnews.com/news/gulf/uae/e...-hours-also-applicable-to-free-zones-1.849151


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

During Ramadan the zero tolerance for drunk driving (for expats) is magnified. It is considered more of an offense given the insensitive of drinking during a religious holiday - and this is the true kicker - and being caught doing so outside a bar. 

Drinking and driving during Ramadan is just a bad call. 

Given a recent incident a friend shared, thought I should add this to the thread.


----------



## Tom A (Aug 12, 2011)

Didn't no I couldn't smoke! Whooops - just making posts for the sake of it, what's with this 5 post rule -


----------



## hlc (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow, so lucky I tripped over this thread. I have heard most of the 'rules' before but I'm a smoker myself and had no idea about that one.


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

When this Ramadan thing finish????? 

Sick to have to wait till 7 to eat something in shopping mall...


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Ptoledo-

I apologize if you experienced discomfort in any way by waiting for the stores to open during Ramadan but myself and most Muslims are very sad to see Ramadan end as it is a month of faith and reflection. But you will be happy to know that Eid is this week so you only have a few more days left. 

I also Just so you have a little background about Ramadan and why Fasting is so important to us and why you had to wait until 7pm to eat daily 

Why do Muslims Fast? What is 
the point of going without food 
and water everyday for one 
whole month? 
An Act of Ibadah (Worship) 
According to many sayings of Allah's noble 
Prophet Muhammad (Peace and Blessings be 
Upon Him), Ramadan is a great and blessed 
month. Fasting during this month constitutes one 
of the five pillars of Islam. It is an act of worship 
which is done to please Allah. Like the other 
pillars (Declaration of Faith, Salah, Zakah and 
Hajj) fasting helps to produce and nurture a 
whole range of positive values and qualities in 
both individual and community life. In 
particular, through fasting a person can 
develop piety, strengthen their conviction in 
God, and develop moral character. Let us see 
how: 
Building Taqwa (God- 
Consciousness) 
First, fasting helps to develop GodConsciousness (Taqwa). According to Islam, 
this is the seed to all good. A God-conscious 
heart is in actual fact a driving force for 
positive action. It is a fundamental 
prerequisite for self-purification, selfinspiration, self-motivation, and for selfless 
sacrifices and contributions towards the 
development and welfare of society. Taqwa 
also brings peace and tranquillity to hearts, creates 
energy in individuals for righteous action, forges brotherhood and sisterhood and 
cultivates community spirit. 

I wish many blessings of this holy month upon you and hopes this might help you understand a little better! And no worries you will soon be able to eat before 7pm again before you know it...


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

I understand that is a very important time for you and your religion, why I don't understand is why you think we should be punished for not follow your way to see life. 

I try to respect everybody. I don't want to change the world or put my way to see life as a rule and I expect the same for the people that I interact with. 

Was pretty sad to come to such a lovely place and see a city without movement because the believes of a big group called nation that think that because they born here they are owner of the land and what's going on over it. 

I'm really sorry if you feel bad for my comments but I really want to see what people believes truly from the heart and not from the way that politics and religions make us think. 

Do you really think is fair for the rest of the people that has no islamic background to pass through this event? please be honest with us and with yourself. your answer will be respected 100%. Also be aware that I have no intentions to make you feel bad or something similar. No intentions of creating conflict, just to share different visions. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

ptoledo said:


> I understand that is a very important time for you and your religion, why I don't understand is why you think we should be punished for not follow your way to see life.
> 
> I try to respect everybody. I don't want to change the world or put my way to see life as a rule and I expect the same for the people that I interact with.
> 
> ...


Oh no conflicts intended and I understand that it may seem odd to someone with no islamic background- I come from the US and everyday business continues on no matter even on Most Christian holidays anymore- but I find it refreshing to see that the modern world can not change the traditions that have been near and dear to Muslims for generations. And then when you say is it fair to those with no islamic background... well yes it is. the reason is that I would like you to remember you have come to live in ISLAMIC country. 

I have only been in the UAE one week and I am so touched and amazed by the dedication of the people here! 

But Eid should be Monday or Tuesday so your long days of waiting will so be over... well at least for 10 months or so  Many blessings to you


----------



## ptoledo (Jul 30, 2011)

That's my point.

Aren't you bored to hear, "Christian country", "Islamic country", "Democratic or Communism"? 

I don't know, maybe I'm a visionary (is not a compliment, just an adjective) and I don't feel comfortable with PLACES where I'm not free of choice... 

Of course, I don't blame you or your culture. Is just this system of ruling the world. 

But it would be nice to live in a place where you respect everybody and everybody respect your decisions and your freedom no matter where you are standing on. A place with peace for whatever your decisions are.


----------



## readmetwice (Jul 24, 2011)

ptoledo said:


> When this Ramadan thing finish?????
> 
> Sick to have to wait till 7 to eat something in shopping mall...


Eid, end of Ramadan 2011, is predicted on Wednesday August 31. The radio stations/ tv will announce it.


----------

